# GReddy eManage



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi members, I have seen some of the members install a SAFC II and none were disappointed. (Valboo, thanks for your pointers). I looked through the tread but have not seen anyone install the eManage.

Are there any reasons for this ? Deciding between these two products. 

Price wise, both are about the same in Malaysia.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

At the time that I started investigating into this mod, eManage was not that popular...
All I had heard about was SAFC.
I heard comments from one user who says it is even better than the SAFC, but cannot confirm this for myself.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi ValBoo,

Thanks for your reply. Quiet partial towards the eManage. Was actually going to install it this week but the Speed Shop could not fit the XTrail on their dyno. I have located another Speed Shop but have not poped around to ask more questions. 

Shall be using your EMS wiring harness diagram as I cannot locate any other. I guess the 2003 model would not change much. Besides, I think their wiring man should know what they are doing.

I shall keep you (and the members) posted.

Ken


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

I did a bit more research and in another "forum", found issues with the eManage that had been installed into the QR25DE (Sentra Spec V). Apparently the coils were being burnt. The sugestion was to replace the diodes. I discussed this with the local distributor. After about two - three weeks of his own research, he confirmed it and advised me not to install the eManage into the XTrail at this moment. 

We do not have the Sentra Spec V over here.

So, back to square 1. 

Ken


----------



## jwlsin (Feb 15, 2006)

hello smallsteps.

i was planning on buying a greddy emanage ultimate after a disapponting performance from safc. good thing ive read your post.

does the burnt diode only happens to qr25de engines?


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi JWLSIN,

All I did was a search in the various forums on eManage. There was also something mentioned that it "burns the coils in some of the Honda engines". 

eg of forums: www.emanageusers.com

There is a "fix" but I have not attempted it. Apparently the voltage is too high (with the device installed). Recommendation of installing a diode. This should be able to rectify the incoming voltage.

I have also written to GReddy. No reply.

I am currently looking at something else, but have not made up my mind.

Regards
Ken


----------

